# Guess I will join you all in adding pics.



## KJAM1 (Oct 14, 2004)

This pic was taken in Mexico last summer. What a trip!! If you haven't gone, you need to.

Your comments on what I could do to make more gains would be greatly appreciated. Right now I am working on getting some size on my legs. Mother nature wasn't kind to me in that department. LOL


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2004)

Looking good bro.Whats your routine look like.diet etc..Thats the build im aiming for, are you natural??


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

looking good, nice shoulers n traps, good shape, as above though , how long training, clean?, age, n stats?

Boy: Then I pour hot carmel over your head.

Boy: And turn you into a fcuking candy apple... LOL Haaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrr .


----------



## ShowMe (Sep 23, 2004)

looking good KJAM...lov'n the traps


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Oh John your siggy and avatar are funny. Did you copy me?

KJAM1, you look awsome. Very nice build.


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

i was quoting monkey above me, but it was you and insanity that put me onto the link, so i thought id try to give you both a laugh with the new avatar .


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

john33 said:


> i was quoting monkey above me, but it was you and insanity that put me onto the link, so i thought id try to give you both a laugh with the new avatar .


It is working then.......lol. I like the way you think, even if it is the way I think:confused:

You look great mate, keep up the good work. Oh and stay away from Jimmy, that is a heads up mate.............lol


----------



## KJAM1 (Oct 14, 2004)

Thanks for the compliments, I do have area to work on though. always a work in progress! My stats: age 42, 195 lbs, 5ft 10in. hit the gym 5 days a week.

My diet: consists of as much calories as I can eat. High metabolism! 400 grams of protein meal replacements a day. Alpha lipoic acid before I work out, gives me a great pump.


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

yes, looking great. you have an incredible shape. cant really tell with the quads. but calves are slender.

good work


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

If I look like that at 42 I will be happy.


----------



## ShowMe (Sep 23, 2004)

42, damb that's good work. You can join the buffed 40's club with winger and hackskii


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

ShowMe said:


> 42, damb that's good work. You can join the buffed 40's club with winger and hackskii


Hell no this guy puts us to shame


----------



## ShowMe (Sep 23, 2004)

now now Winger...don't be shy, come out and play with the other boys in the club


----------



## SA12 (Jun 2, 2004)

Looking good m8!

But not as good as that beach looks...


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

Yep looking good bro. As for your legs do you do squats?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

look good mate, nice delts....u natural??

good tan aswell u bastard!!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Yah, you do look really good.

Judging by the delts you dont look natural. Either that or some really good genetics in the shoulder department.

You look really good for 42.


----------



## KJAM1 (Oct 14, 2004)

Thanks for the words of encouragement. Like I said before it is a work in progress. I do squats and leg press. I stack on 8 plates a side on the leg press and do 4 sets from 6-8 reps, i also do hack squats and those work on the front quads with close stance. I also do calve raises, 15 reps until they burn for 4 sets. Any advice on what others have done to get those twigs to grow?

The question regarding my Delts, My arms and Delts grow like weeds. They are always the best part of my physic, I have used test on and off. Doctor prescribed test therapy for the past 6 years. Right now I am off the prescription to see if my body will produce on it's own.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

How long have you been off of the hrt?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

did u get put on the hrt because u couldn't recover from taking gear??

more bloody americans on the site!! should change it to ukonly-muscle.co.uk


----------



## KJAM1 (Oct 14, 2004)

I HAVE BEEN OFF THE HRT FOR THREE MONTHS NOW AND I AM NOTICING A HUGE DIFFERENCE IN THE SIZE OF MY BALLS. fUNNY HOW THAT WORKS. LOL

I ALSO SEE A DIFFERENCE IN MY OVERALL SIZE AS WELL. I HAVE LOST 10 POUNDS OF HARD FOUGHT FOR MUSCLE. THAT IS THE BIGGEST DRAWBACK TO GO CLEAN. I DO WANT TO SEE IF MY BODY CAN PRODUCE ON IT'S OWN.


----------



## KJAM1 (Oct 14, 2004)

I GOT ON THE HRT AFTER WORKING OUT FOR A YEAR AND NOTICED THAT MY STRENGTH AND ENDURANCE WAS GOING BACKWARDS NOT FORWARD, MY WORKOUT PARTNER TOLD ME THAT HE THOUGHT I SHOULD GET CHECKED FOR LOW TEST COUNT, WHICH I DID AND SURE ENOUGH IT WAS LOW.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

is it just a shot of test enen 250mg every 3-4 weeks??


----------



## Deano! (Aug 6, 2004)

in good shape mate

hope you can keep the build up like


----------



## KJAM1 (Oct 14, 2004)

YEA, JUST A SHOT EVERY 2 WEEKS 400 MG TEST ENANTHATE. WITHOUT IT I LOOK AND FEEL LIKE S**T. I HOPE IT IS WORTH THE HOLDING OUT TO SEE IF I CAN KICK IN NATURALLY. IN THE MEAN TIME I AM LOSING SOME VERY HARD FOUGHT FOR MUSCLE.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

nasty....

have u tried using products to help kickstart ur natural test production??

clomid? nolvadex?

or over the counter: tribulus? zinc?


----------



## KJAM1 (Oct 14, 2004)

diary barry said:


> nasty....
> 
> have u tried using products to help kickstart ur natural test production??
> 
> ...


RIGHT NOW I AM USING ZMA, AND TRIBULUS TERESTRIS. THIS SEEMS TO BE WORKING A BIT, I AM BREAKING OUT ON MY FACE AND BACK SOME. 

HAS ANYONE ELSE HAD ISSUES WITH THIS PROBLEM?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

not zinc mate mydelf and got trib but havent used it yet,

bump for anyone else


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

KJAM1 said:


> YEA, JUST A SHOT EVERY 2 WEEKS 400 MG TEST ENANTHATE. WITHOUT IT I LOOK AND FEEL LIKE S**T. I HOPE IT IS WORTH THE HOLDING OUT TO SEE IF I CAN KICK IN NATURALLY. IN THE MEAN TIME I AM LOSING SOME VERY HARD FOUGHT FOR MUSCLE.


I got a buddy that is on HRT.

He takes a shot of 400 mg of tes enanthate every 3 weeks.

Here is an old article.

I have a buddy that had a hard time rebounding just like me.  6 months after his last shot the balls were shut down and he had very low levels. He did all the tests and 2 months later they put him on hrt. He takes 400mg of upjohn cyp every 3 weeks. 3 days after his shot he gets tested and is around 900 tes level. 3 weeks after his shot he is at 750. Average tes levels are around 300-900 some say 240-700.

So if he is close to the top I am sure you are close also. Oh he was tested at about 200.

Actually what I am saying is that when your natural tes levels come back to normal, you still wont look like you did when you were on the HRT.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

KJAM1, I am a hard recovery guy myself.

At your age you probably dont need HRT.

I am willing to bet that you have some pretty good testicular atrophy going on.

I still do after a 18 week layoff from gear.

Test shuts me down pretty good and even at 200mgs a week you will get shutdown.

The longer you are shut down the harder the recovery.

Especially for me @ 45 Yrs. old.

I think I have some pretty good advice to get you up and running (nuts) with your own natural test production. I have done alot of experimenting and I think I can be of help here.

I am not a Dr. nor an expert. But I do have the same problem as you and I know what works for me (besides time).

There are several approaches here that you can take, that will help you keep your gains without shutting you down.

PM me and lets see if I can help.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

This has to be the best thread on the board. Hey KJAM1, where the fcuk are you. Dont you leave us.


----------



## KJAM1 (Oct 14, 2004)

Thanks Hacksii for all the good advice, I have ordered the Post-cycle and will be here in a few days. Looking forward to using this product.

Has anyone else used this, and how did you like it?

I think i have done more research in the last few days than I have the whole time I have been doing HRT. The good news is my nuts are getting back to normal size.....funny thing is it has been so long since they were normal size, they seem huge and tend to get in the way sometimes. LOL

I am finding out some things about some of the members on this site, good to get to know a few of you and your back ground. Hope to get to know more members as time goes by.



hackskii said:


> KJAM1, I am a hard recovery guy myself.
> 
> At your age you probably dont need HRT.
> 
> ...


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Glad to here that your nuts are comming back to normal size.  How is the sex drive now?


----------



## KJAM1 (Oct 14, 2004)

The sex drive is coming back slowly, some days better than others.

After you guys got back to normal did your sex drive return to normal as well?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

It sometimes takes time.

Cant go wrong with a good PCT.

I have some Cialis, some Viagra, and some Stamina RX

I dont use them too much though.

Some fresh meat is good sometimes for some positive results.

I have found (for myself) that HCG works well for getting back into the swing of things.


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

the man says their swinging, lol he,ll be pushing them round in a wheel barrow soon .

to quote him " hell their getting in the way ",lol.


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

clip from one of our uk mags.


----------



## KJAM1 (Oct 14, 2004)

john33 said:


> the man says their swinging, lol he,ll be pushing them round in a wheel barrow soon .
> 
> to quote him " hell their getting in the way ",lol.


They are getting in the way.....The other day I jumped up in my truck and i just about crushed the left one between the seat and my leg, Almost forgot what that was like. The boys have been gone too long! LOL


----------



## KJAM1 (Oct 14, 2004)

hackskii said:


> It sometimes takes time.
> 
> Cant go wrong with a good PCT.
> 
> ...


Hey you want to sell me some Cialis? My girlfriend would love you for it!!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

KJAM1 said:


> After you guys got back to normal did your sex drive return to normal as well?


Yes but it did take a while for me. That was the thing that I missed the most.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

KJAM1 said:


> Hey you want to sell me some Cialis? My girlfriend would love you for it!!


I have not even tried them yet

I can send you some stamina RX, supposed to be similar.

Free of charge. It comes with a free porn CD.

No just kidding, if you PM me with your addy I will send you some.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

The Stamina-Rx makes you feel funny. The recomended dose is two tabs. If you took two tabs you will feel like sh1t. I took one with a yohimbe fuel by twin labs and I was watching a g rated comedy while waiting for my wife to wake up and had some monster wood. Pink Steel! So hard a cat couldn't scratch it.  I dont need this stuff but for the price it works great. But on a side note. If you have no sex drive then it wont work. Drive is one thing, allowing blood flow is another, trust me I was post cycle for almost a year!


----------



## KJAM1 (Oct 14, 2004)

winger said:


> The Stamina-Rx makes you feel funny. The recomended dose is two tabs. If you took two tabs you will feel like sh1t. I took one with a yohimbe fuel by twin labs and I was watching a g rated comedy while waiting for my wife to wake up and had some monster wood. Pink Steel! So hard a cat couldn't scratch it.  I dont need this stuff but for the price it works great. But on a side note. If you have no sex drive then it wont work. Drive is one thing, allowing blood flow is another, trust me I was post cycle for almost a year!


So it sounds like the stuff works and they are blue to boot. I would like to try them. I could use some monster wood to go with my huge nuts lol


----------



## KJAM1 (Oct 14, 2004)

hackskii said:


> It sometimes takes time.
> 
> Cant go wrong with a good PCT.
> 
> ...


Hey Hacksii

What kind of fresh meat are you referring to?  Just kiddin


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

KJAM1 said:


> So it sounds like the stuff works and they are blue to boot. I would like to try them. I could use some monster wood to go with my huge nuts lol


I think we just created a monster


----------



## Shib (Sep 16, 2004)

winger said:


> I took one with a yohimbe fuel by twin labs and I was watching a g rated comedy while waiting for my wife to wake up and had some monster wood. Pink Steel! So hard a cat couldn't scratch it.


ROFL


----------



## KJAM1 (Oct 14, 2004)

winger said:


> I think we just created a monster


I appreciate all the good info and help you all have given, especially Hacksii. This site is a great site and the members here are by far better than other forums I have been on. Thanks

Bros with big arms:beer:


----------

